# Can anyone help with shipping out of Japan



## TobiasTohill

Looking to move a household from Japan to New Zealand. Can anyone recommend shipping firms to send a 20 foot container? Open to either shared containers or full containers. Have dug a little, most of them I’ve looked into seem to be commercial only. Will be shifting obviously personal, residential items.
Many thanks


----------



## BC305

We have used Nittsu (Nippon Express) for household moves to/from Japan in the past and found them to be excellent and absolutely reliable. They have offices on both ends, so you deal only with them. They have various levels of service/options depending on your needs.


----------



## TobiasTohill

Great thanks! Did you ship personal effects, or a container?


----------



## BC305

Personal effects, so we did not need a container. In our case, we packed the boxes they provided and they picked up and delivered door-to-door. They do offer full house moves though. If you want to pay for it, they'll come pack up your household contents for you. They are very experienced in corporate household moves to/from Japan.


----------



## TobiasTohill

BC305 said:


> Personal effects, so we did not need a container. In our case, we packed the boxes they provided and they picked up and delivered door-to-door. They do offer full house moves though. If you want to pay for it, they'll come pack up your household contents for you. They are very experienced in corporate household moves to/from Japan.


Thank you for sharing that. This is not a corporate household move, it's an English teacher with a family of 7. Any ideas on the costs involved?


----------



## BC305

Not cheap, but not unreasonable either...anywhere from $2,000 to $10,000USD depending on what you're moving. Our moves to/from weren't corporate either, so we decided on a budget each time and made it work. Everyone had a ration of boxes and what didn't fit was given to friends or charity. Hard to part with some things at the time, but 'the purge' was positive overall. We don't miss anything we didn't bring in our last move. Nittsu can come to your home and provide an estimate/options...and then you can judge what really needs to move with you. I think in many cases it is cheaper to replace than ship..especially when it comes to large items.


----------



## Sardonicus

Assume you have moved by now (I just rejoined the forum after being away from it for years and being on other forums) but happy give my experience moving away from Japan if still a relevant question


----------

